# Any interest in Dayacom Jr Emperor Buy?



## plano_harry (Nov 30, 2012)

With a 30 or 50 MOQ, shouldn't be too hard to do.

Harry


----------



## killer-beez (Nov 30, 2012)

Might, depending on cost.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 30, 2012)

same


----------



## tim self (Nov 30, 2012)

The last time Smitty did one, IRC, it cost us between $40 and $45 each.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 30, 2012)

I would be in for two for sure if $40 or $45 is the price. Possibly more.


----------



## plano_harry (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is what they are showing on their website for Jr.:
RB Rho/Gld $54@30+  $48@50+
FP Rho/Gld $60@30+  $53@50+

RB Rho/BlkTi $43@30+  $37@50+
FP Rho/BlkTi $46@30+  $40@50+


----------



## alphageek (Dec 2, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> With a 30 or 50 MOQ, shouldn't be too hard to do.
> 
> Harry



Just remember... The MOQ is per plating/ pen type.  No mixing platings or RB/FP to get to a MOQ.


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 7, 2013)

*Interested in Jr. Emperor*

Hi,

I was drooling over the Jr. Emperor and have pretty much convinced myself there are none for sale anywhere.  So I have been thinking about an MOQ and wondering if there's any others interested?

Bill


----------



## dennisg (Jan 7, 2013)

I would be in for a few.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 7, 2013)

I would be interested, especially in some FPs

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SteveG (Jan 7, 2013)

I would join a buy for 3 or 4. My interest is Rho/BlkTi


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 7, 2013)

SteveG said:


> I would join a buy for 3 or 4. My interest is Rho/BlkTi


 

There-in lies the problem you want Rho/BlkTi in maybe roller ball, someone else wants the same but in fountain pen and the some one wants 22K/Rhodium in roller and a 4th in fountain 22K/rhodium, so to get what all want now for the lowest price we're now talking 200 units and thats why we haven't been able to pull off a group buy for the Emperor or Jr. Emperor.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 7, 2013)

> There-in lies the problem you want Rho/BlkTi in maybe roller ball, someone else wants the same but in fountain pen and the some one wants 22K/Rhodium in roller and a 4th in fountain 22K/rhodium, so to get what all want now for the lowest price we're now talking 200 units and thats why we haven't been able to pull off a group buy for the Emperor or Jr. Emperor.


 OKLAHOMAN







There is one work-around that helps some: the front end on Jr Emperors is the same as other Jr Series. So for example if 50 Rho/BlkTi Rollerballs were ordered, but say 20 of the buyers wanted FP instead, they could swap a FP front end from a Jr Gent from their own stock, then they would have the desired FP Jr Emperor (and a Jr Gent RB that used to be a FP). The whole idea is we would be down to needing to only order 50 of each accent color (Gold and BlkTi) to satisfy everybody. Or if there were enough wanting just one of the accents, it is a "GO" at only 50 kits. Only slightly complicated.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am interested in a couple or three. 

I have only ever turned one and it would be a nice change to do some more.


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 8, 2013)

*What choices do you have re Jr Emperor?*

How about if we each express what we want, and then see what it adds up to?

I'll say I'd like 10 FP Rho/22k and 10 RB Rho/22k, to get the ball rolling.  

Oklahoman's swapo strategy might be needed, but if we first add up what we collectively want, we can see what can be done.

Bill


----------



## Monty (Jan 8, 2013)

*Dayacom Jr Emperor Poll*

I personally will not be coordinating this Group Buy, but I started this poll so anyone interested can indicate which style or styles of Jr Emperor pens you would most likely purchase. Please post the number of kits you would purchase if more than 3 kits.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 9, 2013)

I got a PM from Gene (gbpens) that he was in for 10 Rho/Gold FPs.  I could go along with that for 3 or 4. From the poll, looks like (surfsidebill) could add 3+

Does that help anyone make a buy decision?

Harry


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a PM from Gene (gbpens) that he was in for 10 Rho/Gold FPs. I could go along with that for 3 or 4. From the poll, looks like (surfsidebill) could add 3+


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 11, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> I got a PM from Gene (gbpens) that he was in for 10 Rho/Gold FPs.  I could go along with that for 3 or 4. From the poll, looks like (surfsidebill) could add 3+
> 
> Does that help anyone make a buy decision?
> 
> Harry



Yes, if Gene is in for 10 Rho/Gold FPs and so am I, and Harry is in for at least 3, we're up to 23, which is getting close to the 30 MOQ.  Since I haven't done a Group Purchase before, I'm hesitant, but if it's ok with Monty, I could write it up and then send to him for review, etc.  I'd like to go ahead.  Appreciate any encouragement.

Bill


----------



## Monty (Jan 11, 2013)

surfsidebill said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > I got a PM from Gene (gbpens) that he was in for 10 Rho/Gold FPs.  I could go along with that for 3 or 4. From the poll, looks like (surfsidebill) could add 3+
> ...


Go ahead and write it up and send it to me. I'll help you any way I can.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 12, 2013)

I would definitely be in for 10 Rho/Gold FP!


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 13, 2013)

*Would be good to end up with all 4 types...*



> There is one work-around that helps some: the front end on Jr Emperors is the same as other Jr Series. So for example if 50 Rho/BlkTi Rollerballs were ordered, but say 20 of the buyers wanted FP instead, they could swap a FP front end from a Jr Gent from their own stock, then they would have the desired FP Jr Emperor (and a Jr Gent RB that used to be a FP). The whole idea is we would be down to needing to only order 50 of each accent color (Gold and BlkTi) to satisfy everybody. Or if there were enough wanting just one of the accents, it is a "GO" at only 50 kits. Only slightly complicated.



This is a really clever idea.  If this works, why not get 30 FP RHO/22k and also get 30 RB RHO/TI and then redistribute the Rhodium front ends to get the 4 types?  (might not be enough of each type, I know). Is there a catch here, as far as the front end pieces are concerned?  I note that the upcharge from RB to FP is different for RHO/22k and RHO/TI.  Is that just a fluke of their pricing, or is there really some different in the front ends?


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 13, 2013)

Bill, sounds like we are pretty close from looking at the polls and doing the math.  I believe that SteveG is correct  on the interchangeability,but don't know for sure.  I did try a swap on  between a full Emp and Statesman and it did not work, but I don't any Jr. Emps.

If they are interchangeable, we just need to get counts from _brownsfn2_, _RichF_ and _SteveG_ on the actual numbers they want in Rho/TI.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 13, 2013)

To help with the count, I will not get any Rho/Gold.

My interest is strictly Rho/Blk Ti. If we get enough to do a buy on the Blk Ti, I will get  a total of 4, either FP or RB (since I can swap front ends as needed).

Steve


----------



## Monty (Jan 13, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Bill, sounds like we are pretty close from looking at the polls and doing the math.  I believe that SteveG is correct  on the interchangeability,but don't know for sure.  I did try a swap on  between a full Emp and Statesman and it did not work, but I don't any Jr. Emps.
> 
> If they are interchangeable, we just need to get counts from _brownsfn2_, _RichF_ and _SteveG_ on the actual numbers they want in Rho/TI.



 At one time this WAS true, and may be true now, but every time they make another production run of a pen, you are not assured the specs won't change.
I had a Jr Statesman returned to me about a year ago, when I tried to replace a worn part with one from a new Jr Statesman, they were not interchangeable.
I would not count on the interchangeability, since no one can guarantee that will work!!!  IF it  does, GREAT.  IF not.....

If someone will contact Dayacom and can get them  to confirm interchangeability---THAT would be great!!! Otherwise I would not count on them being interchangeable.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 13, 2013)

I came up with the idea of interchangeability for the front end on Jr Emperor and other Dayacom Jr-Series front end parts by physically trying the change, and it works. Also, the front end part shown on Dayacom site appears the same. This part does not provide threads for the cap...only its own threads to attach to the coupler. MY test was with an older kit on hand. There is a slight possibility the design of the piece has been changed since MY kit was produced, but I believe that to be very unlikely. Having said all that, I agree with Monty that a call to Dayacom would be in order, or someone who recently bought a NEW Jr Emperor kit might verify interchangeability.
Steve Guzy


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 13, 2013)

*I'll ask Dayacom to confirm interchangeability*

I've been corresponding with Dayacom regarding shipping, etc and right now I have a question in to them to answer.  I'll send another question now.

Bill


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 14, 2013)

*Dayacom Reply to Q re Interchangeability*

I asked Dayacom if the front ends between 2 different platings are interchangeable, and here's their reply:

_"As we are manufacturer for pen  kits and tools for woodturning supplies
since 1987 until today.  We put some items with prices for retail on our
website because some of customers asked for at small quantity.

But we do not supply with interchangeable for front fountain end and
front rollerball tip.   It of course could interchangeable for both types
end, but as doing a manufacturer for such pen kits here we do not supply
that because of different situation and position.

We used with both threads parts for our own plastic injection design, so
would be very smooth while threads onto top barrel."​_
I interpret this to mean that the front ends might be interchangeable but they won't guarantee that they will be.  Sort of like YMMV.

Combining the poll with gbpens and my own 10 FP Rho/22k, I see these numbers:

RB Rho/22k -- 6
FP Rho/22k -- 23

RB Rho/Ti -- 14
RB Rho/Ti -- 6

The conservative approach would be to only order the FP Rho/22k.  The wild side would be to also order the RB Rho/Ti and hope they interchange.

This would be a good moment for the those who voted for 3+ to tell us how many they have in mind, as I only counted them for three.  

Bill


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 15, 2013)

Good guess Bill.  Sounds like that to me as well.  However, wars have probably been started over a misinterpretation! :biggrin:

Just for clarification, I think your last line should be FP (not RB) and the count 7 or more.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 15, 2013)

Just to clarify the roller ball and the fountain pen section DO interchange. So if you can get 30 of the 22k/rhodium F/P and 30 of the black ti/rhodium roller ball they will give you the options needed but also all the Jr's will interchange with the Emperor Jr. so if you had some Jr. gent, jr statesman,retro even jr. Majestic in F/P you could interchange or visa versa.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 15, 2013)

I am in for two FP Rho/Gld

Robert


----------



## RichF (Jan 15, 2013)

I would be good for 3 pens either in Rho/Gld or Rho/BlkTi.  I can go with a FP if that makes it work.

Rich


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 15, 2013)

*Time to Move on to Group Purchase*

I'll write it up and work on the text with Monty and Harry.

Bill


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Be Careful*

On the jr. Emperor the front ends between FP and Rollerball are interchangeable - Dayacom also makes an 18K FP front end for the Jr Emperor and seceral other popular designs they have an MOQ og 100 pieces if I recall they're about $8.00 and change.  

Having done several buys of this type of kits I will forewarn you of a couple of things.

The price you get includes shipping but doesNOT include any import fees or custom fees that you might get hit with.  On a large order we once got hit for about a dollar per kit.  On other orders we didn't get any charges - it depends on who they ship with and how the carrier handles it - you have no say over that.

Be very careful in placing the order - and check your proforma invoice very carefully - these items have numbers that are very close and if you mismatch the number and kit style whichever they send you if they were not matched correctly - you're stuck with.  If you can find someone who's dealt with them before to handle ordering I would do that.

Hint - if you have a relationship with them and get to 40 of one type kit - they might give you a little better than the 30 price but won't go to the 50.

If I were you I would order only one finish at a time...Rhodium/22K gold is the most popular based on my sales.  If you get where you need to be on that one order another - there is no financial advantage to ordering two styles at the same time over ordering them at different times Price and shipping are the same and if the orders are sent in close enough together they'll ship them at the same time.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Smitty!


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 18, 2013)

I would like at least five RBs. Not really sure about plating, the are both pretty, but probably the black ti. or maybe the gold... I don't know.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 19, 2013)

*For your information*

Smitty has never conducted a group buy of these or any other kits.  For a lot of reasons I could not work it into my business set-up - mostly because although I sometimes think I am, I'm not a non-profit enterprise.

I ordered a quantity of kits and offered a pre-delivery sale price to IAP members - the difference might be subtle but there was a difference.  

First and probably foremost - I ordered a specific number of kits and any that were not sold pre-delivery went into my inventory....which means I sold them at a lower price than a group buy would have been able to get.

Second - I did not have to account to IAP for every penny of cost - this is particularily important for shipping and PayPal fees...which with this particular kind (individually boxed kits rather than simply bagged) of kits makes shipping costs a nightmare to calculate or saddles the person running the buy with a lot of extra work.

Third - I had a cooperating partner who worked with me in getting higher quantities again this got lower prices to those who took the pre-delivery sale price.

Forth - I am a recognized dealer at Dayacom and have some experience in dealing with them and know their methods.

If you want to do this I *strongly* recommend that you take my advice and 
determine which finish you will order...order only rollerball kits and only one finish.

The Fountain Pen Nib assembly is available with an MOQ of 100 at probably  about $8/$9 it goes with either color finish.  You might get someone to agree to take any overage you have to order above what your group members want.  This kit will allow you to offer fountain pens even though you only order Rollerballs.


----------



## surfsidebill (Jan 25, 2013)

*Jr Emperor Group Purchase about to announce*

Plano_Harry has worked with Ed and Dawn at Exotic Blanks to offer us a Group Purchase deal that's very good, on Jr Emperors.  I'm hoping to announce the Group Purchase today or latest tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Monty (Jan 25, 2013)

The buy is now open in this thread. Please post your order there.
This thread is now closed to avoid confusion.


----------

